# honest opinions, do you like these wheels



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

rumratt said:


> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.
> 
> But are those cheek implants.  :dunno:


No cheek implants (face cheeks at least).


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Ryan330i said:


> (face cheeks at least).


:lmao: Before and after pics please. :eeps:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

rumratt said:


> But are those cheek implants.  :dunno:


I was asked that this past weekend!! 

No, Travis...skip the bolts. I'm with gek and plaz.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

BimmerMlis said:


> I was asked that this past weekend!!


Which cheeks?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Which cheeks?


Melissa :slap: rumratt


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Holy sh1t, that was Carmen Electra?

The airbrushed pic didn't even look like her.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

BimmerMlis said:


> Melissa :slap: rumratt


Speaking of pics, when are you going to show some recent pics of yourself Melissa?

I mean you have been at this workout thing for MONTHS now (maybe over a year?). I bet the results are dramatic.

Whaddya say?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm not sure that this is what you're hoping for but..

Taken at the Arnold Schwarzenegger Bodybuilding Expo this past weekend. I'm with my favorite fitness babe, Monica Brant.

Sorry Travis..it's not like you've never jacked any threads before.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

BimmerMlis said:


> I'm not sure that this is what you're hoping for but..
> 
> Taken at the Arnold Schwarzenegger Bodybuilding Expo this past weekend. I'm with my favorite fitness babe, Monica Brant.
> 
> Sorry Travis..it's not like you've never jacked any threads before.


Cool Melissa, looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Ryan330i said:


> Cool Melissa, looking good! :thumbup:


You do realize that I'm not the blonde...


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

BimmerMlis said:


> You do realize that I'm not the blonde...


Of course, but I can tell the difference in your face from the lone pic you posted long ago with your hubby. You stated once you are down about 30 lbs? Have you hit your target weight?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

Okay, my $0.02.

The rims look good except they are too big. Get them in 17s (with the corresponding reasonably-sized sidewall) and they'd look good. I am indifferent on the bolts.

However, all of the women pictured in this thread look so fake that they look nasty. Really, just gross. Freakish. And freakish is certainly not hot. There is no way in hell that 3rd thumb would stay up for any of these women. : puke:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Ryan330i said:


> Of course, but I can tell the difference in your face from the lone pic you posted long ago with your hubby. You stated once you are down about 30 lbs? Have you hit your target weight?


Thanks, Ryan! Still losing, focusing more on body fat % than weight right now. And increasing my lifts at the gym. After seeing a girl bench 600lbs this weekend, I feel like a prissy girly.  But, she wasn't...um...very feminine, so I feel better.

:rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

TD said:


> However, all of the women pictured in this thread look so fake that they look nasty. Really, just gross. Freakish. And freakish is certainly not hot. There is no way in hell that 3rd thumb would stay up for any of these women. : puke:


I'm not fake.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> However, all of the women pictured in this thread look so fake that they look nasty. Really, just gross. Freakish. And freakish is certainly not hot. There is no way in hell that 3rd thumb would stay up for any of these women. : puke:


It is the same woman, Carmen Electra :dunno:

I would agree the first pic of her is an airbrushed disaster, that pic aside, she is still beautiful. Are you saying Carmen is nasty and gross?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

TD said:


> The rims look good except they are too big. Get them in 17s (with the corresponding reasonably-sized sidewall) and they'd look good. I am indifferent on the bolts.


What size are the rims in his pic?

Bolts :thumbdwn:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

BimmerMlis said:


> Taken at the Arnold Schwarzenegger Bodybuilding Expo this past weekend. I'm with my favorite fitness babe, Monica Brant.


Pic is too small!!!


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

TD said:


> There is no way in hell that 3rd thumb would stay up for any of these women. : puke:


I'm hoping you wrote this before you noticed that one of them is mlis?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

rumratt said:


> I'm hoping you wrote this before you noticed that one of them is mlis?


 I actually was not including that attached pic, just the airbrushed acres of flesh and the faux-chipmunk cheeks.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

Ryan330i said:


> It is the same woman, Carmen Electra :dunno:
> 
> I would agree the first pic of her is an airbrushed disaster, that pic aside, she is still beautiful. Are you saying Carmen is nasty and gross?


 Anyone who would f*ck Dennis Rodman IS gross.

But, actually, I have honestly never though of her as attractive.

And, damn, does she look fake.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

For the $1k a rim price range, I'd rather get HRE's (blingy performance) or Kinesis (ugly-but-functional esthetic). Both make lightweight but strong wheels with too many options.

http://www.hrewheels.com/
http://www.kinesismotorsport.com/


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Ryan330i said:


> I have always been a fan of bolt-ons.


What about pores? :rofl:

Seriously though, that picture made me think how this attached picture looks more realistic:
(more actual screen captures here)


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Wheels are personal choice..

Go with it brutha !! :thumbup: 

I mean they arent Cragars or Baby moons....

Or rusty junk-yard rims

or..

or..


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> I'm still undecided if I will get them because there are some Nigerians looking to write me a check for my car and I can make some $$. Wierd story


 :rofl: :lmao: :bustingup


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> :rofl: :lmao: :bustingup


I did the same thing when I first found out, but if it works out then it's ok with me


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Which wheels are 23 lbs, the ones in this thread, or your stock wheels?
> 
> They're worth it for $4K!? Ford dealers must pay their employees well. :yikes:


these wheels are 23 lbs, my stock ones are about 28 lbs


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

How about SSR GT7s? Seven spokes, no bolts, forged(ish), should be same or lighter than either wheel and just under $500 in silver or grey with machined lip at the rack. Unfortunately smallest size right now is 18x8.5 et 42, more sizes should be out there soon.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

wrwicky said:


> How about SSR GT7s? Seven spokes, no bolts, forged(ish), should be same or lighter than either wheel and just under $500 in silver or grey with machined lip at the rack. Unfortunately smallest size right now is 18x8.5 et 42, more sizes should be out there soon.


any good site where I can take a look at them?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

stfw


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> stfw


too lazy  I do like them but I would have to see them on a car first


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

They look very similar to NSX wheels


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

pete's pic of the m135's on his 325 sp really got me thiniking

It's a lot cheaper route too


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

BimmerMlis said:


> I figured, but I had to be sure. :grouphug: And she could kick all y'alls asses!!


Not at the same time....


----------



## SoS (Jul 23, 2004)

not for me.... too much 'show'


----------

